# Sharing a Picture



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

With all the times we see our LGDs doing their job, few times would a picture capture it. Also, few pictures could capture the level of comfort either the dogs have with the livestock, or the livestock with the dogs.

I feel lucky to have had the camera when I walked into the pasture the other day. I have 3 adult Boz Shepherds, and 6 puppies from 3-9 months in the pasture with the sheep and a goat. Something that would not be recomended with the risk of Puppy Play behavior. But so far, has been without incident.


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are all some healthy and happy animals. :thumb:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I love that first picture. It looks like the most well protected goat in the country! :hysterical:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I love that first picture. It looks like the most well protected goat in the country! :hysterical:


 That's what I was thinking.... like Goatio Secret Service!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Funny thing is at night, when i pull into my driveway, my headlights show one of the dogs sleeping pressed up against the goat. But I can never see which dog it is. 
Just funny how deeply the instinct is breed into the LGDs.

And YEP, the goat is safe. Might be why the goat sleeps with the dogs,,,,


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are what my Livestock Guardians do when not in with the stock. Go to town and get some love!!!!








Or sleep!!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

What absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------

